# Snelly



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder if Snelly will return to the forum...


----------



## richy (Dec 28, 2012)

Who's snelly? And why did he leave in the first place?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2012)

Hadn't realised he'd gone


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2012)

richy said:



			Who's snelly? And why did he leave in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

who is Snelly !!!!! He's the man we all should aspire to be !!

Between shooting level par rounds at the country's finest courses, he likes nothing better than hunting small fluffy wild animals into near extinction and running tracksuit wearing, tattooed oiks off his estate !!:thup:

True boys own stuff.

a generation ago this would have been him !!




He left (hopefully temporarily) because James told him he knows nothing about golf!  (this is not an exclusive club) 

I miss him


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2012)

This is worrying, another respected poster being driven away. We need to reverse this trend!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2012)

therod said:



			I miss him 

Click to expand...

not in a man love way !!! purely platonic


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 28, 2012)

therod said:



			not in a man love way !!! purely platonic
		
Click to expand...

Says the male stripper!!!!
Come back Snelly, I disagreed with 50% of what you wrote, but you were fun.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 28, 2012)

therod said:



			He left (hopefully temporarily) because James told him he knows nothing about golf!  (this is not an exclusive club)
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Yeh right, I'm also responsible for famine, drought and world economy :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ha! Yeh right, I'm also responsible for famine, drought and world economy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have my suspicions !!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2012)

therod said:



			who is Snelly !!!!! He's the man we all should aspire to be !!
		
Click to expand...


Not quite sure about that...

Always had views/opinions worthy of a read even if I rarely agreed with them...


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ha! Yeh right, I'm also responsible for famine, drought and world economy :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Oh, I always thought Gordon Brown was solely responsible for the state of the world economy...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Come back Snelly, I disagreed with 50% of what you wrote, but you were fun.
		
Click to expand...

I think he spoke (speaks) a lot of sense, just he said things a lot of people on here didn't want to hear.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I think he spoke (speaks) a lot of sense, just he said things a lot of people on here didn't want to hear.
		
Click to expand...

too right !!


' you want the truth.......you can't handle the truth !!!'


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I think he spoke (speaks) a lot of sense, just he said things a lot of people on here didn't want to hear.
		
Click to expand...

What, like all football supporters are from the dregs of society...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ha! Yeh right, I'm also responsible for famine, drought and world economy :thup:
		
Click to expand...





Yeah, I wanted to talk to you about the world economy bit!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ha! Yeh right, I'm also responsible for famine, drought and world economy :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Dont  forget the Murder of Rasputin


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			What, like all football supporters are from the dregs of society...
		
Click to expand...


maybe not all, just a significant minority  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			What, like all football supporters are from the dregs of society...
		
Click to expand...

Guilty conscience?  :ears:

Seriously though, you have to take some of what he says with a pinch of salt but he does talk a lot of sense.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Guilty conscience?  :ears:

Seriously though, you have to take some of what he says with a pinch of salt but he does talk a lot of sense.
		
Click to expand...

Snelly is by far the best wind up merchant on here!! you really have to admire his work.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 28, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Guilty conscience?  :ears:

Seriously though, you have to take some of what he says with a pinch of salt but he does talk a lot of sense.
		
Click to expand...

Guilt by association perhaps... But I am a 'confused' sort as I watch as much rugby as I do footie these days...

As I have already said much of what Snelly writes is worthy of a read and as you have noted some needs to be taken with a "pinch of salt"...

Forums need 'characters'...


----------



## thecraw (Dec 28, 2012)

Sad if he's gone. Was it an infraction overload? 

Loved some of his posts. I'll print up the T-shirts someone else start the online petition.


----------



## triple_bogey (Dec 28, 2012)

All one needs to do is make a ''Tiger Woods is the greatest player/person to ever grace the game of golf'' and you'll soon see the old boy posting again. :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 28, 2012)

triple_bogey said:



			all one needs to do is make a ''tiger woods is the greatest player/person to ever grace the game of golf'' and you'll soon see the old boy posting again. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

or !!!!!   "how can anyone play golf without practising daily"


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ha! Yeh right, I'm also responsible for famine, drought and world economy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget    'The Highland Clearances'


----------



## CMAC (Dec 28, 2012)

anyone consider he might just be on holiday- it is the holiday season:smirk:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 28, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			anyone consider he might just be on holiday- it is the holiday season:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

His last post was along the lines of   "I'm off to another Forum"


----------



## CMAC (Dec 28, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			His last post was along the lines of   "I'm off to another Forum"
		
Click to expand...

must have missed that, any reason the toys left the pram?


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sad if he's gone. Was it an infraction overload? 

Loved some of his posts. I'll print up the T-shirts someone else start the online petition.
		
Click to expand...

Seems not an infraction related issue. 

His last post. http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...the-golf-forum&p=706779&viewfull=1#post706779


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 28, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Seems not an infraction related issue. 

His last post. http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...the-golf-forum&p=706779&viewfull=1#post706779

Click to expand...

Reading through that thread I cant see what was said to offend him!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2012)

Free the Snelly 1.

Bring back Snelly.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2013)

Still no sign of the poster formally known as Snelly?

Really miss his sense of humour.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 4, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Still no sign of the poster formally known as Snelly?

Really miss his sense of humour. 




Click to expand...

I second that Craw :thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe he is away filming on the latest set of Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer ads - 
they thought him more convincing as a snooty 50's throwback than any actor on the planet


----------



## john0 (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe he's just lurking


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 5, 2013)

He's gone now get over it. I liked his comments but haters gonna hate and he couldn't take it no more.
Hope your happy where you are now snelly, for you, your in a better place!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 5, 2013)

Surely someone on the Forum knows him?


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

Well after almost 4 months away, I had the good fortune to see one of the forum's nicest chaps last week, Rick G. An absolute gent and I wish him well with his new Orka irons.  Of course they won't make the slightest bit of difference to his game but each to their own.    He and I played in the same event at the magnificent St Georges Hill GC and it was lovely to see him and his ridiculous robotic trolley!   Sincere best regards Rick! 


Anyway, he said I should look in again and I have although upon doing so, I see that not much has really changed.   The puritanical forces of political correctness at the expense of wit and levity at GM Towers are still wringing their hands at the slightest transgression of their overdone rules.   The moderators are still laughingly insisting that what they do is incredibly hard work and painstakingly crucial.  The scotch contingent are still getting their sporrans in a spin at the slightest barb.    And obviously, nearly everyone is still asking the same banal questions about equipment and insinuating that it is a panacea for all their golfing woes. 

On the plus side, there seems to be less Tolstoy-esque reams of rubbish on swing mechanics and it was very refreshing to read that there is going to be a moderation free weekend over Easter.   This alone makes me want to keep an eye on things and I am working on a few thoughts for new threads.  And I am genuinely sorry to have missed a debate on golf dress codes.  Ah well.

A bientot.


Snelly.

PS - 3 signs that you are at a superb golf club; the club provide towels, the wines are provided by Berry Brothers and Rudd and lastly, it is a members perk to be able to play on the course with your well behaved dog in tow.  More pearls of wisdom in 4 months time.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2013)

Handicap 2?
Bandit. 
Welcome back and bye :cheers:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			PS - 3 signs that you are at a superb golf club; the club provide towels, the wines are provided by Berry Brothers and Rudd and lastly, it is a members perk to be able to play on the course with your well behaved dog in tow.  More pearls of wisdom in 4 months time.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot a 4th - More than 1, proper, dog bowl outside the entrance for afore-mentioned dogs. I've seen at least 2 at SGH and I think there's 1 by the halfway hut too.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2013)

It's not the ability to play with a dog in tow that marks out a great golf club, It's the type of dog that the members predominantly tow. Too many little ankle maulers round my way, and not enough quality gun dogs. My Lab turns her nose up as soon as we pull into the driveway.....


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			The puritanical forces of political correctness at the expense of wit and levity at GM Towers are still wringing their hands at the slightest transgression of their overdone rules.   The moderators are still laughingly insisting that what they do is incredibly hard work and painstakingly crucial.  The scotch contingent are still getting their sporrans in a spin at the slightest barb.    And obviously, nearly everyone is still asking the same banal questions about equipment and insinuating that it is a panacea for all their golfing woes.
		
Click to expand...

..... so why post here if that's the way you feel Snelly?


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Handicap 2?
Bandit. 
Welcome back and bye :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bob,

Yes, having only played 4 times since August 2012, I played at St Georges Hill off 3 in a field of 94 players and did quite well, picking up 3 prizes, all of which were cases of delightful wine from Fortnum and Mason, including a double magnum of St Emillion Grand Cru 2005.  Which was nice.  Anyway, I got cut to 1 HC in the society but it is all unofficial so I plan to flagrantly breach this cut and have declared myself off 2 for my next game which is on April 10th with 3 friends at Bearwood Lakes. 

I hope you and yours are well chap.

Best regards,


Snelly.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you not joined a Club yet you old rascal ? How are you ever going to get an official scratch handicap ? Good to hear you are still around, and shame you will miss the H4H day. I know West Hill is one of your favourite courses.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			..... so why post?







Actually don't answer that, I'm not interested.
		
Click to expand...

come on James.play nice. You may get banned for life, then who else you going to talk swing mechanics with, if not Foxy & Socket ??

Welcome back Snelly, how was the waitress index at St Georges Hill ? Surely that must be a criteria ??


----------



## Phil2511 (Mar 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			..... so why post?







Actually don't answer that, I'm not interested.
		
Click to expand...

Its posts like this that get up people's noses. If you don't agree with someone's opinion then you can debate it. But such rudeness is unnecessary. JMHO.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Have you not joined a Club yet you old rascal ? How are you ever going to get an official scratch handicap ? Good to hear you are still around, and shame you will miss the H4H day. I know West Hill is one of your favourite courses.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richard,

I hope that you are keeping well.   Sadly no, still no course membership although I am closer than ever to joining as I would like to play a few open events this summer.   My friend has asked me to partner him in some foursomes events, notably at Hankley, The Berkshire and such.   I am keen to do so as he is a lovely player and we do well together as I am a relatively decent player with the longer clubs and he is a demon with a wedge from under 130 yards.   He is off 2 but genuinely is a bandit.  And incidentally, he agrees with me that blades are not a good idea for anyone that is not exceptional. 

H4H - extremely sorry to miss this as you are right, I love both the course and the charity.  I do have 2 games arranged at West Hill this year though so will get to see how the new changes have bedded in. 

All the best for a good golfing year.


DS


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

therod said:



			come on James.play nice. You may get banned for life, then who else you going to talk swing mechanics with, if not Foxy & Socket ??

Welcome back Snelly, how was the waitress index at St Georges Hill ? Surely that must be a criteria ??
		
Click to expand...


TheRod, my dear chap - sincere best regards and thanks again for that wedge - a lovely club.

They have recruited a new waitress at St G's Hill since I was last there in October.  She is an absolute vision, reminiscent of Scarlett Johannson and has a wonderful personality.  Were I not married, I would have asked her out on the spot.   

Sadly though, the waitress gorgeousness index cannot be used as a criteria as it doesn't necessarily mean the club is a good one.   A case in point - the prettiest, naughtiest minx I have ever seen was a member of staff at Royal Eastbourne who took great delight in sitting at the bar, arching forwards so that a passing gentleman could take in the awesomeness of her ornate lace thong as it rode over the waist of her spray on trousers.  Fantastic to see but certainly not a pointer to a club of great standing.   In fact, Royal Eastbourne has less class, welcome and style than an Egyptian's toilet. 

Regards,


Snelly.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2013)

Phil2511 said:



			Its posts like this that get up people's noses.
		
Click to expand...

Coming on just to slate the forum gets up my nose.
Why come on just to stir it up? There's enough atmosphere already without someone who hasn't posted for 4 months just logging in to slate GM and the mods.





Never mind, .......I've edited my post to a 'friendl #IER version.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			..... so why post here if that's the way you feel Snelly?
		
Click to expand...


I thought you weren't interested sweetheart?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			TheRod, my dear chap - sincere best regards and thanks again for that wedge - a lovely club.

They have recruited a new waitress at St G's Hill since I was last there in October.  She is an absolute vision, reminiscent of Scarlett Johannson and has a wonderful personality.  Were I not married, I would have asked her out on the spot.   

Sadly though, the waitress gorgeousness index cannot be used as a criteria as it doesn't necessarily mean the club is a good one.   A case in point - the prettiest, naughtiest minx I have ever seen was a member of staff at Royal Eastbourne who took great delight in sitting at the bar, arching forwards so that a passing gentleman could take in the awesomeness of her ornate lace thong as it rode over the waist of her spray on trousers.  Fantastic to see but certainly not a pointer to a club of great standing.   In fact, Royal Eastbourne has less class, welcome and style than an Egyptian's toilet. 

Regards,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Just an observation.

Your posting style makes me think you were a member of the Bullingdon club.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly.....

Who are the members of this whisky contingent you speak of?

I like a drop of the old nectar so would be interested in joining such a group if you could share the details of it with me......


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can't believe you missed the dress code post. Right up your alley.

Pop in when ever, it's always nice to hear from you. 

Just what is your opinion on tweed on the golf course? Too Scottish? Ok til the referendum and then banned? Ok, if mixed with short bread?


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Snelly.....

Who are the members of this whisky contingent you speak of?

I like a drop of the old nectar so would be interested in joining such a group if you could share the details of it with me......
		
Click to expand...

Only a minor wind up Dodger my old mucker.  I know it's Scottish and that scotch can irk as a term. Apologies, in poor taste on my part.  Mind you, had some lovely whisky given me recently.  Highland Park but the single bottling 18 year old one. It is lovely.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Only a minor wind up Dodger my old mucker.  I know it's Scottish and that scotch can irk as a term. Apologies, in poor taste on my part.  Mind you, had some lovely whisky given me recently.  Highland Park but the single bottling 18 year old one. It is lovely.

Hope you are well.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Snelly (Mar 27, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Can't believe you missed the dress code post. Right up your alley.

Pop in when ever, it's always nice to hear from you. 

Just what is your opinion on tweed on the golf course? Too Scottish? Ok til the referendum and then banned? Ok, if mixed with short bread?
		
Click to expand...

Tweed? Love it. Brilliantly practical in winter and has a certain sartorial elegance.  I have got a nice pair of plus twos in a good tweed that are great with good socks.

Not a huge fan of shortbread though. Always seems a bit dry to me.......

And I'm a big fan of Scottish independence. Can't wait.  I would vote yes for it in a heartbeat.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Tweed? Love it. Brilliantly practical in winter and has a certain sartorial elegance.  I have got a nice pair of plus twos in a good tweed that are great with good socks.

Not a huge fan of shortbread though. Always seems a bit dry to me.......

And I'm a big fan of Scottish independence. Can't wait.  I would vote yes for it in a heartbeat.
		
Click to expand...

I would too, if they would take essex as part of the deal. And slough.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Hi Richard,

I hope that you are keeping well.   Sadly no, still no course membership although I am closer than ever to joining as I would like to play a few open events this summer.   My friend has asked me to partner him in some foursomes events, notably at Hankley, The Berkshire and such.   I am keen to do so as he is a lovely player and we do well together as I am a relatively decent player with the longer clubs and he is a demon with a wedge from under 130 yards.   He is off 2 but genuinely is a bandit.  And incidentally, he agrees with me that blades are not a good idea for anyone that is not exceptional. 

H4H - extremely sorry to miss this as you are right, I love both the course and the charity.  I do have 2 games arranged at West Hill this year though so will get to see how the new changes have bedded in. 

All the best for a good golfing year.


DS
		
Click to expand...

Played the Berkshire (Red) last week, and it has gone to the top of the 'best lunch' table. One of our Society got a hole in one, so we didn't need to buy any wine either. An expensive shot.

The course was in lovely condition, and the greens were easily the best I have played on this year. They will be stunning in the summer.

Not played Hankley this year. My Society played there in January but it was a bit nippy for me. I understand the larger than life lady in the kitchen has left.  Hopefully they have got a suitable replacement.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome back Snelly - don't be a stranger. I hope you enjoy Bearwood but I strongly recommend trying to move it - that is in the middle of course maintenance week - Monday to Friday - and it will not be good - try and move to the end of April - also, the new 16th tee will be in play around the end of April - we are off the ladies at the moment - but that is fine, it is course maintenance that is the worry!


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome back.

What are your views on Tiger's recent form? :whoo:


----------



## sev112 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome back
You always make me feel guilty about my communist anarchist tendencies 
Hope al is well


----------



## Iaing (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome back. The forum has been duller for your absence!


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			They have recruited a new waitress at St G's Hill since I was last there in October.  She is an absolute vision, *reminiscent of Scarlett Johannson *and has a wonderful personality.  Were I not married, I would have asked her out on the spot.   

Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

*Thats * who she reminded me of........couldn't stop staring at her as her face was so familiar.........anyway ...you would have been second in the queue....


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

rickg said:



*.......couldn't stop staring at her as her face was so familiar.........*

Click to expand...

* Honest officer. 

and your excuse for staring at Amy's bum all day at Blackmoor ? and no she doesn't want to caddie for you.*


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			Honest officer. 

and your excuse for staring at Amy's bum all day at Blackmoor ? and no she doesn't want to caddie for you.

Click to expand...

I would say "dirty old man" but he was not alone!:clap::clap::ears::ears::whoo::whoo:


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2013)

richart said:



			and your excuse for staring at Amy's bum all day at Blackmoor ?
		
Click to expand...

Er......she was walking in front of me?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 27, 2013)

rickg said:



			Er......she was walking in front of me? 

Click to expand...

Like you need an excuse :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I would say "dirty old man" but he was not alone!:clap::clap::ears::ears::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I know, Phil and George should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 28, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Welcome back Snelly - don't be a stranger. I hope you enjoy Bearwood but I strongly recommend trying to move it - that is in the middle of course maintenance week - Monday to Friday - and it will not be good - try and move to the end of April - also, the new 16th tee will be in play around the end of April - we are off the ladies at the moment - but that is fine, it is course maintenance that is the worry!
		
Click to expand...

Paul.

Hello mate! . I hope that life is treating you well.  

And how right you are and indeed this is exactly what the pro said when I called.  Just checked my diary and it's actually Wednesday 3rd April that I'm playing Bearwood.  We are on the course immediately after a shotgun am-am finishes that day. Really looking forward to it.

Cheers,



Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice to hear from you Snelly. Unfortunately I have now left Crowborough Beacon so we won't be able to play as semi arranged. If you ever fancy a bish bosh bash around East Brighton one day, give me a tinkle. My long game is coming on in leaps and bounds.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			My long game is coming on in leaps and bounds.
		
Click to expand...

We'll be the judge of that


----------



## drawboy (Mar 28, 2013)

My dad always said to me " Son if you think you will be missed anywhere when you have gone get a bucket of water, stick your hands in it, splash as much as you like then when ready pull your hands out. The hole that is left is how much you will be missed" He was a wise man. No offense to anyone I just think it is right.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 28, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Paul.

Hello mate! . I hope that life is treating you well.  

And how right you are and indeed this is exactly what the pro said when I called.  Just checked my diary and it's actually Wednesday 3rd April that I'm playing Bearwood.  We are on the course immediately after a shotgun am-am finishes that day. Really looking forward to it.

Cheers,



Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave - I hope you enjoy. If we keep some dry weather for a bit, the course should be reasonable - although there is still a lot of water retained in frozen ground. Eight is very wet as they have ruined the drainage with the new lake - it is being sorted later in the season. Come and have a look in the summer when the new 16th tee is in play and you can see all the changes at their best - although in the winter the last 100 yards of 16 gets a thorough redesign, and they might have worked out what to do on 18 - it has been debated for 3 years or more and still no final decision - personally, I would like to see the whole crater short of the green turned into a heather bowl. 

The following is a brief list of changes since you last played:
1. New back tee; new fairway bunker on the left (second one), much bigger greenside bunker, removed gorse to the right of green
2. new greenside bunker
3. extended greenside bunker towards front of green
4. Extended fairway to the left after fairway bunker and lots of drainage work near green - yet to bed in, but should be great for next winter
5. new fairway bunker - more work to come here with another bunker short left of green, widening and some flattening of the blind fairway
8 and 9 - heather regeneration and lots of water
10 - 2 new lakes 
11. new fairway bunkers for the big boys and extended the fairway to the left of the bunkers short of the green
13. Rumour of work to come here - like extending the lake to the right and in front of the green
15. new fairway bunker - only for the big boys
16. new raised tees that are also moved right - new fairway bunkers - will play more like a half moon shape - big work on the last 100 yards to come - they are flattening out the dip to give a better chance of reaching in 2 but a big bunker will be built into the left side of the green - it is hard to imagine how the last 100 yards will look but I expect it will be like a hogs back
17. cut back some trees and added more fairway on the right to complement the new bunker and significantly widened the fairway into the green - some very good changes and plays great in the summer

Catch you soon
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			The following is a brief list of changes since you last played:
1. New back tee; new fairway bunker on the left (second one), much bigger greenside bunker, removed gorse to the right of green
2. new greenside bunker
3. extended greenside bunker towards front of green
4. Extended fairway to the left after fairway bunker and lots of drainage work near green - yet to bed in, but should be great for next winter
5. new fairway bunker - more work to come here with another bunker short left of green, widening and some flattening of the blind fairway
8 and 9 - heather regeneration and lots of water
10 - 2 new lakes 
11. new fairway bunkers for the big boys and extended the fairway to the left of the bunkers short of the green
13. Rumour of work to come here - like extending the lake to the right and in front of the green
15. new fairway bunker - only for the big boys
16. new raised tees that are also moved right - new fairway bunkers - will play more like a half moon shape - big work on the last 100 yards to come - they are flattening out the dip to give a better chance of reaching in 2 but a big bunker will be built into the left side of the green - it is hard to imagine how the last 100 yards will look but I expect it will be like a hogs back
17. cut back some trees and added more fairway on the right to complement the new bunker and significantly widened the fairway into the green - some very good changes and plays great in the summer
		
Click to expand...

Sounds too easy now Paul. I think they've ruined it


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 28, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Sounds too easy now Paul. I think they've ruined it


Click to expand...

Not for an old wizard like you Rob!


----------

